# Hard and Soft water



## Tycoon (May 13, 2007)

I sometimes hear and read about different fish prefers either hard or soft water...

What is hard and soft water? Can someone explain it to me in a simple way?


----------



## ttmmm2001 (Apr 6, 2007)

This is true. Certian fish prefer water with different qualities than other fish. 

Do some research on the fish you are interested in and find out what water types they prefer. 

Then go to a pet store and buy a 5 in 1 water test. They will be little strips in a bottle and give instructions on how to use them. It will tell you the Hardness (Gh) and Ph of your water. 

Dont worry if your water comes up on the top or bottom of any of these tests. It doesnt mean your water is "Bad", thats just the type of water you have in your area. 

Use the results of your test to find fish that match your water type and they will be very happy. A little bit of a mis-match usually isnt a problem with most common fish types. Just do some research on your fish to find out =)

Hope that helps you out.


----------



## GW (May 25, 2007)

*Alkalinity (Carbonate Hardness-KH)* measures dissolved bicarbonate and carbonate ions. They are commonly referred to as the buffering capacity. KH determines on how stable your pH will be and is therefore very important.

*General Hardness (GH)*
GH primarily measures calcium and magnesium ions. 



This link may help you understand...
http://www.algone.com/water_parameters.php


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

> Then go to a pet store and buy a 5 in 1 water test. They will be little strips in a bottle and give instructions on how to use them. It will tell you the Hardness (Gh) and Ph of your water.


I recommend the liquid tests as the strips tend to be very inaccurate.


----------



## leslie123 (May 26, 2007)

*So these values would mean ...*

I hope it's okay if I add my question to this topic? It relates perfectly.

So if my values are:

KH (Carbonate) = 8-9 
DH (General) = 0-1 

Then do I have ... very soft water with a good buffering capacity? Or do I have hard water? What KH would be consdidered good buffering? 

Thanks!! (And I DO apoligize if I shouldn't be posting this here, but should post a new topic. Please let me know!)

Leslie


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Hard water would be a GH of about 14, normally you want to keep it somewhere around 4-8. The numbers are not set in stone and many sources give different numbers but it all comes down to your fish as to what you want the numbers to be. Most fish are fine in a range of both KH and GH where certain ones will need harder or softer water. 

You never want to see your KH below 3 because of the buffering capacity and I think the GH needs to stay around 3-5 to give the calcium and magnesium needed for good health. It has to do with something, the GH does, as far as osmotic pressure and swim blatters but I don't know the technical aspects of it.


----------



## GW (May 25, 2007)

Leslie, If I've done my calculations correctly to convert over to PPM:

You have "Soft" water according to your (GH)General Hardness of 0-1.
Your (KH)Carbonate Hardness level, also known as "Alkalinity", should buffer the PH level(acidity/alkalinity) preventing quick swings which could be fatal to your fish. I'm getting a conversion to PPM of approx. 160 PPM for your KH level.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Thats about right but there is one problem when converting. It depends on the test kit you have. I have seen it where it can 16:1 ppm:degrees and I have seen it as low as 10:1 ppm:degrees. Mine is 16:1 and a friends is 10:1. I guess there is one out there that is 23:1 but I haven't seen it yet. 

The conversion should be in your instructions for the test kit though so it should be easy to do.


----------



## Tycoon (May 13, 2007)

I have one more question guys... tap water is generally hard water right?


I plan on buying some guppies and platies when i get my very first tank ever and i think they prefer hardy water.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

My tap water is extremely soft! Zero KH and GH. I have to add crushed coral to my tanks to keep it up high enough just for the fish. I also add calcium citrate to the tanks just to make sure as well as MgSO4 (Epson Salt) Tap water is different everywhere you go. I would bet my tap water on the East side Of Washington was extremely hard but it was from a well in the desert. 

The only way to know for sure is to test your tap water after you have left it out for 24 hours. Either that or try to get a city water works employee to return a phone call which took me almost 6 months.


----------



## Tycoon (May 13, 2007)

fish_4_all said:


> My tap water is extremely soft! Zero KH and GH. I have to add crushed coral to my tanks to keep it up high enough just for the fish. I also add calcium citrate to the tanks just to make sure as well as MgSO4 (Epson Salt) Tap water is different everywhere you go. I would bet my tap water on the East side Of Washington was extremely hard but it was from a well in the desert.
> 
> The only way to know for sure is to test your tap water after you have left it out for 24 hours. Either that or try to get a city water works employee to return a phone call which took me almost 6 months.



eek! Nevermind then... Those crushed corals, are they readily made for you to buy in a pack? 


and do you just sprinkle them all over the tank or something?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I get it in bulk from my LFS. I also just throw it in the tank, about a tablespoon even couple months or when my Kh drops too far. Most people put the crushed coral in a media bag and put it in the filter. I don't because I keep live bearers and actually like snails so I just throw it in there. I also keep fairly heavily planted tanks so the plants appreciate it also.


----------



## Tycoon (May 13, 2007)

ok cool


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I put a wee bundle of crushed coral in the foot of a pair of tights, cut the foot off the tights and tie it up and just sit that in my tank. Just another way you can do it.


----------



## leslie123 (May 26, 2007)

GW said:


> Leslie, If I've done my calculations correctly to convert over to PPM:
> 
> You have "Soft" water according to your (GH)General Hardness of 0-1.
> Your (KH)Carbonate Hardness level, also known as "Alkalinity", should buffer the PH level(acidity/alkalinity) preventing quick swings which could be fatal to your fish. I'm getting a conversion to PPM of approx. 160 PPM for your KH level.


I used the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals "Freshwater Master Liquid Test Kit". The table in the back agrees with your conversion of KH. Looks like its conversion is 17.9 ppm to 1 degree. 

Thanks for your help. These numbers aren't much use unless I know what they mean. 

Leslie


----------



## GW (May 25, 2007)

This picture helps explain the *pH scale*
"Pure Water" has a pH level of 7 or Neutral pH.


----------

